# Tujh Bin Kavan Hamaraa



## kiram (Jul 16, 2009)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Gauree :

 *ਗਉੜੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ ਤੁਝ  ਬਿਨੁ  ਕਵਨੁ  ਹਮਾਰਾ  ॥ ਮੇਰੇ  ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ  ਪ੍ਰਾਨ  ਅਧਾਰਾ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥* 
Ga▫oṛī mėhlā 5. Ŧujẖ bin kavan hamārā. Mere parīṯam parān aḏẖārā. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
Gauri 5th Guru. Without Thee, O Lord, who else is mine? My Beloved, Thou art the support of my very life. Pause.


ਪ੍ਰਾਨ ਅਧਾਰਾ = ਹੇ ਮੇਰੀ ਜਿੰਦ ਦੇ ਆਸਰੇ!।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।
ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਹੇ ਮੇਰੀ ਜਿੰਦ ਦੇ ਆਸਰੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਤੈਥੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਸਾਡਾ ਹੋਰ ਕੌਣ (ਸਹਾਰਾ) ਹੈ?।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਅੰਤਰ  ਕੀ  ਬਿਧਿ  ਤੁਮ  ਹੀ  ਜਾਨੀ  ਤੁਮ  ਹੀ  ਸਜਨ  ਸੁਹੇਲੇ  ॥ ਸਰਬ  ਸੁਖਾ  ਮੈ  ਤੁਝ  ਤੇ  ਪਾਏ  ਮੇਰੇ  ਠਾਕੁਰ  ਅਗਹ  ਅਤੋਲੇ  ॥੧॥* 
Anṯar kī biḏẖ ṯum hī jānī ṯum hī sajan suhele. Sarab sukẖā mai ṯujẖ ṯe pā▫e mere ṯẖākur agah aṯole. ||1|| 


My heart's condition thou alone knowest. Thou art my illustrious Friend. All the comforts I have derived from Thee, my unfathomable and Immeasurable Lord.


ਅੰਤਰ ਕੀ ਬਿਧਿ = ਮੇਰੇ ਦਿਲ ਦੀ ਹਾਲਤ। ਸੁਹੇਲੇ = ਸੁਖ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲੇ। ਤੇ = ਤੋਂ, ਪਾਸੋਂ। ਅਗਹ = ਹੇ ਅਗਾਹ! ਹੇ ਅਥਾਹ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ!।੧।

ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਅਥਾਹ ਤੇ ਅਡੋਲ ਠਾਕੁਰ! ਮੇਰੇ ਦਿਲ ਦੀ ਹਾਲਤ ਤੂੰ ਹੀ ਜਾਣਦਾ ਹੈਂ, ਤੂੰ ਹੀ ਮੇਰਾ ਸੱਜਣ ਹੈਂ; ਤੂੰ ਹੀ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਸੁਖ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈਂ। ਸਾਰੇ ਸੁਖ ਮੈਂ ਤੈਥੋਂ ਹੀ ਲੱਭੇ ਹਨ।੧।


*ਬਰਨਿ  ਨ  ਸਾਕਉ  ਤੁਮਰੇ  ਰੰਗਾ  ਗੁਣ  ਨਿਧਾਨ  ਸੁਖਦਾਤੇ  ॥ ਅਗਮ  ਅਗੋਚਰ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਅਬਿਨਾਸੀ  ਪੂਰੇ  ਗੁਰ  ਤੇ  ਜਾਤੇ  ॥੨॥ *
Baran na sāka▫o ṯumre rangā guṇ niḏẖān sukẖ▫ḏāṯe. Agam agocẖar parabẖ abẖināsī pūre gur ṯe jāṯe. ||2|| 


I cannot describe Thine manifestations, O Treasure of Merits and Bestower of Peace. The Unapproachable, Incomprehensible and Imperishable Lord is known through the Perfect Guru.


ਰੰਗਾ = ਚੋਜ। ਗੁਣ ਨਿਧਾਨ = ਹੇ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਦੇ ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨੇ! ਗੁਰ ਤੇ = ਗੁਰੂ ਤੋਂ। ਜਾਤੇ = ਪਛਾਣਿਆ।੨।

ਹੇ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਦੇ ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਹੇ ਸੁਖ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਹੇ ਅਪਹੁੰਚ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਹੇ ਇੰਦ੍ਰਿਆਂ ਦੀ ਪਹੁੰਚ ਤੋਂ ਪਰੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਹੇ ਅਬਿਨਾਸੀ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਪੂਰੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਰਾਹੀਂ ਹੀ ਤੇਰੇ ਨਾਲ ਡੂੰਘੀ ਸਾਂਝ ਪੈ ਸਕਦੀ ਹੈ।੨। 

 *ਭ੍ਰਮੁ  ਭਉ  ਕਾਟਿ  ਕੀਏ  ਨਿਹਕੇਵਲ  ਜਬ  ਤੇ  ਹਉਮੈ  ਮਾਰੀ  ॥ ਜਨਮ  ਮਰਣ  ਕੋ  ਚੂਕੋ  ਸਹਸਾ  ਸਾਧਸੰਗਤਿ  ਦਰਸਾਰੀ  ॥੩॥* 
Bẖaram bẖa▫o kāt kī▫e nihkeval jab ṯe ha▫umai mārī. Janam maraṇ ko cẖūko sahsā sāḏẖsangaṯ ḏarsārī. ||3|| 


Since I have effaced my ego, God has made me pure by stilling my doubt and dread. By seeing Thine sight in the Society of saints, my anxiety of birth and death is ended, O Lord.


ਭ੍ਰਮੁ = ਭਟਕਣਾ। ਨਿਹਕੇਵਲ = {निष्कैवल्य} ਪਵਿੱਤ੍ਰ, ਸੁੱਧ। ਜਬ ਤੇ = ਜਦੋਂ ਤੋਂ। ਕੋ = ਦਾ। ਚੂਕੋ = ਮੁੱਕ ਗਿਆ। ਦਰਸਾਰੀ = ਦਰਸਨ ਨਾਲ।੩।

(ਜੇਹੜੇ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਸਰਨ ਪੈਂਦੇ ਹਨ ਉਹ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਸਰਨ ਪੈ ਕੇ) ਜਦੋਂ ਤੋਂ (ਆਪਣੇ ਅੰਦਰੋਂ ਹਉਮੈ ਦੂਰ ਕਰਦੇ ਹਨ, ਗੁਰੂ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦੀ ਭਟਕਣਾ ਤੇ ਡਰ ਦੂਰ ਕਰ ਕੇ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਪਵਿਤ੍ਰ ਜੀਵਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਬਣਾ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਸਾਧ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਵਿਚ (ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ) ਦਰਸਨ ਦੀ ਬਰਕਤਿ ਨਾਲ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦੇ ਜਨਮ ਮਰਨ ਦੇ ਗੇੜ ਦਾ ਸਹਮ ਮੁੱਕ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ।੩। 

 *ਚਰਣ  ਪਖਾਰਿ  ਕਰਉ  ਗੁਰ  ਸੇਵਾ  ਬਾਰਿ  ਜਾਉ  ਲਖ  ਬਰੀਆ  ॥ ਜਿਹ  ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ  ਇਹੁ  ਭਉਜਲੁ  ਤਰਿਆ  ਜਨ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਪ੍ਰਿਅ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਮਿਰੀਆ  ॥੪॥੭॥੧੨੮॥ *
Cẖaraṇ pakẖār kara▫o gur sevā bār jā▫o lakẖ barī▫ā. Jih parsāḏ ih bẖa▫ojal ṯari▫ā jan Nānak pari▫a sang mirī▫ā. ||4||7||128|| 


I wash the feet and perform the service of the Guru and a hundred thousand times I am a sacrifice unto Him. By whose grace, servant Nanak has crossed this terrible world ocean and united with the Beloved.


ਪਖਾਰਿ = ਪਖਾਲਿ, ਧੋ ਕੇ। ਕਰਉ = ਕਰਉਂ, ਮੈਂ ਕਰਾਂ। ਬਾਰਿ ਜਾਉ = ਮੈਂ ਕੁਰਬਾਨ ਜਾਵਾਂ। ਬਰੀਆ = ਵਾਰੀ। ਜਿਹ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ = ਜਿਸ (ਗੁਰੂ) ਦੀ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਨਾਲ। ਭਉਜਲੁ = ਸੰਸਾਰ-ਸਮੁੰਦਰ। ਮਿਰੀਆ = ਮਿਲਿਆ।੪।

ਹੇ ਦਾਸ ਨਾਨਕ! (ਆਖ-) ਮੈਂ (ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ) ਚਰਨ ਧੋ ਕੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਸੇਵਾ ਕਰਦਾ ਹਾਂ, ਮੈਂ (ਗੁਰੂ ਤੋਂ) ਲੱਖਾਂ ਵਾਰੀ ਕੁਰਬਾਨ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹਾਂ, ਕਿਉਂਕਿ ਉਸ (ਗੁਰੂ) ਦੀ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਨਾਲ ਹੀ ਇਸ ਸੰਸਾਰ-ਸਮੁੰਦਰ ਤੋਂ ਪਾਰ ਲੰਘ ਸਕੀਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ (ਦੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ) ਵਿਚ ਜੁੜ ਸਕੀਦਾ ਹੈ।੪।੭।੧੨੮।




Ang. 206-207


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 16, 2009)

YouTube - Tujh bin kavan hamara


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 16, 2009)

YouTube - Tujh Bin Kavan Hamara - Bhai Dilbag Singh and Jagdev Singh Damdami Taksal Wale


----------



## kiram (Jul 21, 2009)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Aasaa :

 *ਆਸਾ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ ਕੋਇ  ਨ  ਕਿਸ  ਹੀ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਕਾਹੇ  ਗਰਬੀਐ  ॥ ਏਕੁ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਆਧਾਰੁ  ਭਉਜਲੁ  ਤਰਬੀਐ  ॥੧॥ *
Āsā mėhlā 5. Ko▫e na kis hī sang kāhe garbī▫ai. Ėk nām āḏẖār bẖa▫ojal ṯarbī▫ai. ||1|| 


Asa 5th Guru. No one is a companion of another so why be one proud of one's relations? With the support of One name the dreadful world ocean is crossed.


ਕਿਸ ਹੀ ਸੰਗਿ = ਕਿਸੇ ਦੇ ਭੀ ਨਾਲ। ਗਰਬੀਐ = ਮਾਣ ਕਰੀਏ। ਆਧਾਰੁ = ਆਸਰਾ। ਭਉਜਲੁ = ਸੰਸਾਰ-ਸਮੁੰਦਰ। ਤਰਬੀਐ = ਤਰ ਸਕੀਦਾ ਹੈ।੧।

(ਹੇ ਮੇਰੀ ਜਿੰਦੇ!) ਕੋਈ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਸਦਾ ਕਿਸੇ ਦੇ ਨਾਲ ਨਹੀਂ ਨਿਭਦਾ (ਇਸ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਸੰਬੰਧੀ ਆਦਿਕਾਂ ਦਾ) ਕੋਈ ਮਾਣ ਨਹੀਂ ਕਰਨਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ। ਸਿਰਫ਼ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਹੀ (ਅਸਲ) ਆਸਰਾ ਹੈ (ਨਾਮ ਦੇ ਆਸਰੇ ਹੀ) ਸੰਸਾਰ-ਸਮੁੰਦਰ ਤੋਂ ਪਾਰ ਲੰਘ ਸਕੀਦਾ ਹੈ।੧। 

 *ਮੈ  ਗਰੀਬ  ਸਚੁ  ਟੇਕ  ਤੂੰ  ਮੇਰੇ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਪੂਰੇ  ॥ ਦੇਖਿ  ਤੁਮ੍ਹ੍ਹਾਰਾ  ਦਰਸਨੋ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਮਨੁ  ਧੀਰੇ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥* 
Mai garīb sacẖ tek ṯūŉ mere saṯgur pūre. Ḏekẖ ṯumĥārā ḏarsano merā man ḏẖīre. ||1|| rahā▫o. 


My Perfect Satguru thou art the true prop of me the poor. By seeing Thine sight my mind takes courage. Pause.


ਸਚੁ = ਸਦਾ ਕਾਇਮ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲਾ। ਟੇਕ = ਆਸਰਾ। ਸਤਿਗੁਰ = ਹੇ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ! ਦੇਖਿ = ਵੇਖ ਕੇ। ਧੀਰੇ = ਧੀਰਜ ਫੜਦਾ ਹੈ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।

ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਪੂਰੇ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ (ਪ੍ਰਭੂ)! ਤੂੰ ਸਦਾ ਕਾਇਮ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈਂ ਮੈਂ ਗਰੀਬ ਦਾ ਤੂੰ ਹੀ ਸਹਾਰਾ ਹੈਂ। ਤੇਰਾ ਦਰਸਨ ਕਰ ਕੇ ਮੇਰਾ ਮਨ (ਇਸ ਸੰਸਾਰ-ਸਮੁੰਦਰ ਤੋਂ ਪਾਰ ਲੰਘ ਸਕਣ ਲਈ) ਧੀਰਜ ਫੜਦਾ ਹੈ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਰਾਜੁ  ਮਾਲੁ  ਜੰਜਾਲੁ  ਕਾਜਿ  ਨ  ਕਿਤੈ  ਗਨ  ॥ ਹਰਿ  ਕੀਰਤਨੁ  ਆਧਾਰੁ  ਨਿਹਚਲੁ  ਏਹੁ  ਧਨ  ॥੨॥* 
Rāj māl janjāl kāj na kiṯai gano. Har kīrṯan āḏẖār nihcẖal ehu ḏẖano. ||2|| 


Kingdom wealth and involvement are not accounted of any avail. God's praise is my mainstay and ever enduring is this wealth.


ਜੰਜਾਲੁ = ਮੋਹ ਵਿਚ ਫਸਾਣ ਵਾਲਾ। ਕਾਜਿ ਕਿਤੈ = ਕਿਸੇ ਭੀ ਕੰਮ। ਗਨ = {ਅਸਲ ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ ਹੈ 'ਗਨੁ', ਇਥੇ ਪੜ੍ਹਨਾ ਹੈ 'ਗਨੋ'} ਗਿਣ, ਮਿਥ। ਆਧਾਰੁ = ਆਸਰਾ। ਧਨ = {ਅਸਲ ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ ਹੈ 'ਧਨੁ', ਇਥੇ 'ਧਨੋ' ਪੜ੍ਹਨਾ ਹੈ}।੨।

(ਹੇ ਜਿੰਦੇ!) ਦੁਨੀਆ ਦੀ ਪਾਤਿਸ਼ਾਹੀ ਤੇ ਧਨ-ਪਦਾਰਥ ਮਨ ਨੂੰ ਮੋਹੀ ਰੱਖਦੇ ਹਨ, (ਇਸ ਰਾਜ-ਮਾਲ ਨੂੰ ਆਖ਼ਰ) ਕਿਸੇ ਕੰਮ ਆਉਂਦਾ ਨਾਹ ਸਮਝ। ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਹੀ ਜਿੰਦ ਦਾ ਅਸਲੀ ਆਸਰਾ ਹੈ, ਇਹੀ ਸਦਾ ਕਾਇਮ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਧਨ ਹੈ।੨। 

 *ਜੇਤੇ  ਮਾਇਆ  ਰੰਗ  ਤੇਤ  ਪਛਾਵਿਆ  ॥ ਸੁਖ  ਕਾ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਨਿਧਾਨੁ  ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ  ਗਾਵਿਆ  ॥੩॥* 
Jeṯe mā▫i▫ā rang ṯeṯ pacẖẖāvi▫ā. Sukẖ kā nām niḏẖān gurmukẖ gāvi▫ā. ||3|| 


As many are the revelments of mammon and all there are but shadows. The Name is the treasure of peace and the Guru wards sing the praise thereof.


ਰੰਗ = ਤਮਾਸ਼ੇ। ਤੇਤੇ = ਉਹ ਸਾਰੇ। ਪਛਾਵਿਆ = ਪਰਛਾਵੇਂ (ਵਾਂਗ ਢਲ ਜਾਣ ਵਾਲੇ)। ਸੁਖ ਕਾ ਨਿਧਾਨੁ = ਸੁਖਾਂ ਦਾ ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨਾ।੩।

(ਹੇ ਜਿੰਦੇ!) ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਜਿਤਨੇ ਭੀ ਰੰਗ-ਤਮਾਸ਼ੇ ਹਨ ਉਹ ਸਾਰੇ ਪਰਛਾਵੇਂ ਵਾਂਗ ਢਲ ਜਾਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਹਨ, ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਹੀ ਸਾਰੇ ਸੁਖਾਂ ਦਾ ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨਾ ਹੈ, ਇਹ ਨਾਮ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਸਰਨ ਪੈ ਕੇ ਹੀ ਸਲਾਹਿਆ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ।੩। 

 *ਸਚਾ  ਗੁਣੀ  ਨਿਧਾਨੁ  ਤੂੰ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਗਹਿਰ  ਗੰਭੀਰੇ  ॥ ਆਸ  ਭਰੋਸਾ  ਖਸਮ  ਕਾ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਕੇ  ਜੀਅਰੇ  ॥੪॥੯॥੧੧੧॥* 
Sacẖā guṇī niḏẖān ṯūŉ parabẖ gahir gambẖīre. Ās bẖarosā kẖasam kā Nānak ke jī▫are. ||4||9||111|| 
The True Lord is the treasure of excellences Thou O master art deep and profound. The hope and support of the Master are in Nanak's mind.


ਗਹਿਰ = ਡੂੰਘਾ। ਗੰਭੀਰ = ਵੱਡੇ ਜਿਗਰੇ ਵਾਲਾ। ਜੀਅ ਰੇ = ਹੇ ਜਿੰਦੇ!।੪।

ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਤੂੰ ਡੂੰਘਾ ਹੈਂ, ਤੂੰ ਵੱਡੇ ਜਿਗਰੇ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈਂ, ਤੂੰ ਸਦਾ ਕਾਇਮ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈਂ, ਤੂੰ ਸਾਰੇ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਦਾ ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨਾ ਹੈਂ। ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ ਦੀ ਜਿੰਦੇ! ਇਸ ਖਸਮ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੀ ਹੀ (ਤੋੜ ਨਿਭਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਸਾਥ ਦੀ) ਆਸ ਰੱਖ, ਖਸਮ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ ਹੀ ਭਰੋਸਾ ਰੱਖ।੪।੯।੧੧੧। 

Ang. 398

http://sikhroots.com/zina/Keertani ... Satgur Pyaara/Mere Satgur Poorae.mp3?l=8&m=1


----------



## kiram (Aug 28, 2009)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Sorath :


*ਸੋਰਠਿ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ ਕੋਟਿ  ਬ੍ਰਹਮੰਡ  ਕੋ  ਠਾਕੁਰੁ  ਸੁਆਮੀ  ਸਰਬ  ਜੀਆ  ਕਾ  ਦਾਤਾ  ਰੇ  ॥ ਪ੍ਰਤਿਪਾਲੈ  ਨਿਤ  ਸਾਰਿ  ਸਮਾਲੈ  ਇਕੁ  ਗੁਨੁ  ਨਹੀ  ਮੂਰਖਿ  ਜਾਤਾ  ਰੇ  ॥੧॥ *
Soraṯẖ mėhlā 5. Kot barahmand ko ṯẖākur su▫āmī sarab jī▫ā kā ḏāṯā re. Paraṯipālai niṯ sār samālai ik gun nahī mūrakẖ jāṯā re. ||1||


Sorath 5th Guru. The Lord is the Master of millions of universes and He is the Donor of all the creatures. He ever cherishes, and takes care of all but the fool appreciates not even one goodness of His. 


ਬ੍ਰਹਮੰਡ = ਸ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟੀ। ਕੋ = ਦਾ। ਠਾਕੁਰੁ = ਪਾਲਣਹਾਰ। ਰੇ = ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਸਾਰਿ = ਸਾਰ ਲੈ ਕੇ। ਸਮਾਲੈ = ਸੰਭਾਲ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਮੂਰਖਿ = ਮੂਰਖ ਨੇ।੧।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਮੈਂ ਮੂਰਖ ਨੇ ਉਸ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਇੱਕ ਭੀ ਉਪਕਾਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਮਝਿਆ, ਜੇਹੜਾ ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ ਬ੍ਰਹਮੰਡਾਂ ਦਾ ਪਾਲਣਹਾਰ ਮਾਲਕ ਹੈ, ਜੇਹੜਾ ਸਾਰੇ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਨੂੰ (ਰਿਜ਼ਕ ਆਦਿਕ) ਦਾਤਾਂ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ, ਜੇਹੜਾ (ਸਭ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਨੂੰ) ਪਾਲਦਾ ਹੈ, ਸਦਾ (ਸਭ ਦੀ) ਸਾਰ ਲੈ ਕੇ ਸੰਭਾਲ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ।੧। 

 *ਹਰਿ  ਆਰਾਧਿ  ਨ  ਜਾਨਾ  ਰੇ  ॥ ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਗੁਰੁ  ਗੁਰੁ  ਕਰਤਾ  ਰੇ  ॥ ਹਰਿ  ਜੀਉ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਪਰਿਓ  ਰਾਮਦਾਸੁ  ॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥
*

Har ārāḏẖ na jānā re. Har har gur gur karṯā re. Har jī▫o nām pari▫o Rāmḏās. Rahā▫o. 


I know not how to meditate on God. I only repeat "God, God, Guru, Guru". O Sir God, I go by the Name of Lord's slave. Pause. 


ਆਰਾਧਿ ਨ ਜਾਨਾ = (ਮੈਂ) ਆਰਾਧਨਾ ਕਰਨੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਮਝੀ। ਕਰਤਾ = ਕਰਦਾ ਹਾਂ। ਰੇ = ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਹਰਿ ਜੀਉ = ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਜੀ! ਪਰਿਓ = ਪੈ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ। ਰਾਮ ਦਾਸੁ = ਰਾਮ ਦਾ ਦਾਸ।ਰਹਾਉ।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਮੈਨੂੰ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਕਰਨ ਦੀ ਜਾਚ ਨਹੀਂ। ਮੈਂ (ਤਾਂ ਜ਼ਬਾਨੀ ਜ਼ਬਾਨੀ ਹੀ) 'ਹਰੀ ਹਰੀ', 'ਗੁਰੂ ਗੁਰੂ' ਕਰਦਾ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹਾਂ। ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਜੀ! ਮੇਰਾ ਨਾਮ "ਰਾਮ ਦਾ ਦਾਸ" ਪੈ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ (ਹੁਣ ਤੂੰ ਹੀ ਮੇਰੀ ਲਾਜ ਰੱਖ, ਤੇ, ਭਗਤੀ ਦੀ ਦਾਤਿ ਦੇਹ)।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਦੀਨ  ਦਇਆਲ  ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾਲ  ਸੁਖ  ਸਾਗਰ  ਸਰਬ  ਘਟਾ  ਭਰਪੂਰੀ  ਰੇ  ॥ ਪੇਖਤ  ਸੁਨਤ  ਸਦਾ  ਹੈ  ਸੰਗੇ  ਮੈ  ਮੂਰਖ  ਜਾਨਿਆ  ਦੂਰੀ  ਰੇ  ॥੨॥
*

Ḏīn ḏa▫i▫āl kirpāl sukẖ sāgar sarab gẖatā bẖarpūrī re. Pekẖaṯ sunaṯ saḏā hai sange mai mūrakẖ jāni▫ā ḏūrī re. ||2|| 


The Merciful Master is compassionate to the meek is like Ocean of peace and fills all the hearts. He sees, hears, and is ever with me, but I, a fool, deem Him to be distant. 


ਸੁਖ ਸਾਗਰ = ਸੁਖਾਂ ਦਾ ਸਮੁੰਦਰ। ਭਰਪੂਰੀ = ਵਿਆਪਕ। ਸਰਬ ਘਟਾ = ਸਾਰੇ ਸਰੀਰਾਂ ਵਿਚ। ਸੰਗੇ = ਨਾਲ ਹੀ।੨।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਮੈਂ ਮੂਰਖ ਉਸ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੂੰ ਕਿਤੇ ਦੂਰ-ਵੱਸਦਾ ਸਮਝ ਰਿਹਾ ਹਾਂ ਜੇਹੜਾ ਗਰੀਬਾਂ ਉਤੇ ਦਇਆ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ, ਜੇਹੜਾ ਦਇਆ ਦਾ ਘਰ ਹੈ, ਜੇਹੜਾ ਸੁਖਾਂ ਦਾ ਸਮੁੰਦਰ ਹੈ, ਜੇਹੜਾ ਸਾਰੇ ਸਰੀਰਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਹਰ ਥਾਂ ਮੌਜੂਦ ਹੈ, ਜੇਹੜਾ ਸਭ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਦੇ ਅੰਗ-ਸੰਗ ਰਹਿ ਕੇ ਸਭਨਾਂ ਦੇ ਕਰਮ ਵੇਖਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ (ਸਭ ਦੀਆਂ ਅਰਜ਼ੋਈਆਂ) ਸੁਣਦਾ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ।੨। 

 *ਹਰਿ  ਬਿਅੰਤੁ  ਹਉ  ਮਿਤਿ  ਕਰਿ  ਵਰਨਉ  ਕਿਆ  ਜਾਨਾ  ਹੋਇ  ਕੈਸੋ  ਰੇ  ॥ ਕਰਉ  ਬੇਨਤੀ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਅਪੁਨੇ  ਮੈ  ਮੂਰਖ  ਦੇਹੁ  ਉਪਦੇਸੋ  ਰੇ  ॥੩॥
*

Har bi▫anṯ ha▫o miṯ kar varna▫o ki▫ā jānā ho▫e kaiso re. Kara▫o benṯī saṯgur apune mai mūrakẖ ḏeh upḏeso re. ||3|| 


The Lord is limitless but I can only describe Him within limits. What do I know, as to what is He like. I, supplicate to my True Guru, to instruct me, the stupid. 


ਹਉ = ਮੈਂ। ਮਿਤਿ = ਹੱਦ-ਬੰਦੀ। ਕਰਿ = ਕਰ ਕੇ। ਵਰਨਉ = ਵਰਨਉਂ, ਮੈਂ ਬਿਆਨ ਕਰਦਾ ਹਾਂ। ਕਿਆ ਜਾਨਾ = ਮੈਂ ਕੀਹ ਜਾਣਦਾ ਹਾਂ? ਕਰਉ = ਕਰਉਂ। ਮੈ ਮੂਰਖ = ਮੈਨੂੰ ਮੂਰਖ ਨੂੰ।੩।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਦਾ ਅੰਤ ਨਹੀਂ ਪੈ ਸਕਦਾ, ਪਰ ਮੈਂ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਹੱਦ-ਬੰਦੀ ਵਿਚ ਲਿਆ ਕੇ ਬਿਆਨ ਕਰਦਾ ਹਾਂ। ਮੈਂ ਕੀਹ ਜਾਣ ਸਕਦਾ ਹਾਂ ਕਿ ਉਹ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਕਿਹੋ ਜਿਹਾ ਹੈ? ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਮੈਂ ਆਪਣੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਪਾਸ ਬੇਨਤੀ ਕਰਦਾ ਹਾਂ ਕਿ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਮੂਰਖ ਨੂੰ ਸਿੱਖਿਆ ਦੇਵੇ।੩। 

 *ਮੈ  ਮੂਰਖ  ਕੀ  ਕੇਤਕ  ਬਾਤ  ਹੈ  ਕੋਟਿ  ਪਰਾਧੀ  ਤਰਿਆ  ਰੇ  ॥ ਗੁਰੁ  ਨਾਨਕੁ  ਜਿਨ  ਸੁਣਿਆ  ਪੇਖਿਆ  ਸੇ  ਫਿਰਿ  ਗਰਭਾਸਿ  ਨ  ਪਰਿਆ  ਰੇ  ॥੪॥੨॥੧੩॥
*

Mai mūrakẖ kī keṯak bāṯ hai kot parāḏẖī ṯari▫ā re. Gur Nānak jin suṇi▫ā pekẖi▫ā se fir garbẖās na pari▫ā re. ||4||2||13|| 


What to say of a silly fellow like me, millions of sinners have been saved by Guru's instruction. They, who have heard, and seen Guru Nanak, fall not, again, into the womb. 


ਕੇਤਕ ਬਾਤ ਹੈ = ਕੋਈ ਵੱਡੀ ਗੱਲ ਨਹੀਂ। ਕੋਟਿ = ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ। ਜਿਨ = ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਨੇ। ਗਰਭਾਸਿ = ਗਰਭ-ਆਸ਼ੈ ਵਿਚ, ਗਰਭ-ਜੋਨਿ ਵਿਚ।੪।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਮੈਨੂੰ ਮੂਰਖ ਨੂੰ ਪਾਰ ਲੰਘਾਣਾ (ਗੁਰੂ ਵਾਸਤੇ) ਕੋਈ ਵੱਡੀ ਗੱਲ ਨਹੀਂ (ਉਸ ਦੇ ਦਰ ਤੇ ਆ ਕੇ ਤਾਂ) ਕ੍ਰੋੜਾਂ ਪਾਪੀ (ਸੰਸਾਰ-ਸਮੁੰਦਰ ਤੋਂ) ਪਾਰ ਲੰਘ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ। ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਮਨੁੱਖਾਂ ਨੇ ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ (ਦੇ ਉਪਦੇਸ਼) ਨੂੰ ਸੁਣਿਆ ਹੈ ਗੁਰੂ ਨਾਨਕ ਦਾ ਦਰਸ਼ਨ ਕੀਤਾ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਮੁੜ ਕਦੇ ਜਨਮ ਮਰਨ ਦੇ ਗੇੜ ਵਿਚ ਨਹੀਂ ਪੈਂਦੇ।੪।੨।੧੩।


Ang. 612




http://www.ikirtan.com/Bhai_Harjind...ri_Nagar_Wale)%20Pritpale_Nit_Saar_Samale.mp3


----------



## kiram (Oct 5, 2009)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Aasaa :

 *ਆਸਾ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ਨਉ  ਨਿਧਿ  ਤੇਰੈ  ਸਗਲ  ਨਿਧਾਨ  ॥ਇਛਾ  ਪੂਰਕੁ  ਰਖੈ  ਨਿਦਾਨ  ॥੧॥*


Āsā mėhlā 5.Na▫o niḏẖ ṯerai sagal niḏẖān.Icẖẖā pūrak rakẖai niḏān. ||1||


Asa 5th Guru.Thou hast nine valuable riches and miracles and all the treasures.God, the Fulfiller of desires, saves the mortal in the end.


ਤੇਰੈ = ਤੇਰੇ ਘਰ ਵਿਚ (ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ!)। ਸਗਲ = ਸਾਰੇ। ਨਿਧਿ = ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨਾ। ਨਿਧਾਨ = ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨੇ। ਇਛਾ ਪੂਰਕੁ = ਇੱਛਾ ਪੂਰੀ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ। ਰਖੈ = ਰਾਖੀ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਨਿਦਾਨ = ਅੰਤ ਨੂੰ (ਜਦੋਂ ਹੋਰ ਆਸਰੇ ਛੱਡ ਕੇ ਜੀਵ ਉਸ ਦੀ ਸਰਨ ਪੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ)।੧।

(ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ!) ਤੇਰੇ ਘਰ ਵਿਚ (ਜਗਤ ਦੀਆਂ) ਨੌ ਹੀ ਨਿਧੀਆਂ ਮੌਜੂਦ ਹਨ ਸਾਰੇ ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨੇ ਮੌਜੂਦ ਹਨ। ਤੂੰ ਐਸਾ ਇੱਛਾ-ਪੂਰਕ ਹੈਂ (ਤੂੰ ਹਰੇਕ ਜੀਵ ਦੀ ਇੱਛਾ ਪੂਰੀ ਕਰਨ ਦੀ ਅਜੇਹੀ ਤਾਕਤ ਰੱਖਦਾ ਹੈਂ) ਜੇਹੜਾ ਅੰਤ ਨੂੰ ਰਾਖੀ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ (ਜਦੋਂ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਹੋਰ ਸਾਰੇ ਮਿਥੇ ਹੋਏ ਆਸਰੇ ਛੱਡ ਬੈਠਦਾ ਹੈ)।੧। 

 *ਤੂੰ  ਮੇਰੋ  ਪਿਆਰੋ  ਤਾ  ਕੈਸੀ  ਭੂਖਾ  ॥ਤੂੰ  ਮਨਿ  ਵਸਿਆ  ਲਗੈ  ਨ  ਦੂਖਾ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥*


Ŧūŉ mero pi▫āro ṯā kaisī bẖūkẖā.Ŧūŉ man vasi▫ā lagai na ḏūkẖā. ||1|| rahā▫o.


When Thou art my Beloved, what sort of hunger have I, then?when Thou abidest within my mind, pain touches me not. Pause.


ਭੂਖਾ = ਭੁੱਖ, ਤ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਨਾ। ਮਨਿ = ਮਨ ਵਿਚ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।

(ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ!) ਜਦੋਂ ਤੂੰ ਮੇਰੇ ਨਾਲ ਪਿਆਰ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈਂ (ਤੇ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਸਭ ਕੁਝ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈਂ) ਤਾਂ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਕੋਈ ਤ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਨਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਰਹਿ ਸਕਦੀ। ਜੇ ਤੂੰ ਮੇਰੇ ਮਨ ਵਿਚ ਟਿਕਿਆ ਰਹੇਂ ਤਾਂ ਕੋਈ ਭੀ ਦੁੱਖ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਪੋਹ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਕਦਾ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

 *ਜੋ  ਤੂੰ  ਕਰਹਿ  ਸੋਈ  ਪਰਵਾਣੁ  ॥ਸਾਚੇ  ਸਾਹਿਬ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਸਚੁ  ਫੁਰਮਾਣੁ  ॥੨॥*


Jo ṯūŉ karahi so▫ī parvāṇ.Sācẖe sāhib ṯerā sacẖ furmāṇ. ||2||


Whatever thou doest, that is acceptable to me.True is Thy order, O True Lord.


ਪਰਵਾਣੁ = ਕਬੂਲ। ਸਾਚੇ ਸਾਹਿਬ = ਹੇ ਸਦਾ-ਥਿਰ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਮਾਲਕ! ਸਚੁ = ਸਦਾ ਕਾਇਮ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲਾ। ਫੁਰਮਾਣੁ = ਹੁਕਮ।੨।

ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਜੋ ਕੁਝ ਤੂੰ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈਂ (ਜੀਵਾਂ ਨੂੰ) ਉਹੀ (ਸਿਰ-ਮੱਥੇ ਉੱਤੇ) ਕਬੂਲ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਸਦਾ ਕਾਇਮ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਮਾਲਕ! ਤੇਰਾ ਹੁਕਮ ਭੀ ਅਟੱਲ ਹੈ।੨। 

 *ਜਾ  ਤੁਧੁ  ਭਾਵੈ  ਤਾ  ਹਰਿ  ਗੁਣ  ਗਾਉ  ॥ਤੇਰੈ  ਘਰਿ  ਸਦਾ  ਸਦਾ  ਹੈ  ਨਿਆਉ  ॥੩॥*


Jā ṯuḏẖ bẖāvai ṯā har guṇ gā▫o.Ŧerai gẖar saḏā saḏā hai ni▫ā▫o. ||3||


When it pleases Thee, then do I sing Thine praises.In Thine home, for ever and aye there is justice. 


ਤੁਧੁ = ਤੈਨੂੰ। ਗਾਉ = ਗਾਉਂ, ਮੈਂ ਗਾਂਦਾ ਹਾਂ। ਘਰਿ = ਘਰ ਵਿਚ। ਨਿਆਉ = ਇਨਸਾਫ਼।੩।

ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਜਦੋਂ ਤੈਨੂੰ ਮਨਜ਼ੂਰ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ ਤਦੋਂ ਹੀ ਮੈਂ ਤੇਰੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਦੇ ਗੀਤ ਗਾ ਸਕਦਾ ਹਾਂ। ਤੇਰੇ ਘਰ ਵਿਚ ਸਦਾ ਹੀ ਇਨਸਾਫ਼ ਹੈ, ਸਦਾ ਹੀ ਇਨਸਾਫ਼ ਹੈ।੩। 

 *ਸਾਚੇ  ਸਾਹਿਬ  ਅਲਖ  ਅਭੇਵ  ॥ਨਾਨਕ  ਲਾਇਆ  ਲਾਗਾ  ਸੇਵ  ॥੪॥੨੦॥*


Sācẖe sāhib alakẖ abẖev.Nānak lā▫i▫ā lāgā sev. ||4||20||


My True Master, Thou art understandable and inscrutable.Yoked by Thee, Nanak is yoked to Thine service, O Lord.


ਅਲਖ = ਜਿਸ ਦਾ ਸਹੀ ਸਰੂਪ ਬਿਆਨ ਨਾਹ ਕੀਤਾ ਜਾ ਸਕੇ। ਅਭੇਵ = ਜਿਸ ਦਾ ਭੇਤ ਨਾਹ ਪਾਇਆ ਜਾ ਸਕੇ।੪।

ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! (ਆਖ-) ਹੇ ਸਦਾ ਕਾਇਮ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਮਾਲਕ! ਹੇ ਅਲੱਖ ਤੇ ਅਭੇਵ! ਤੇਰਾ ਪ੍ਰੇਰਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੀ ਜੀਵ ਤੇਰੀ ਸੇਵਾ-ਭਗਤੀ ਵਿਚ ਲੱਗ ਸਕਦਾ ਹੈ।੪।੨੦।



Ang. 376

http://sikhsangeet.com/albumid248-Harjinder-Singh-(Sri-Nagar-Wale)-Toon-Mero-Pyaro.html


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 5, 2009)

YouTube - Bhai Onkar Singh Una Sahib wale - Toon Man Vaseya

This line would be the refrain in the kirtan for the shabad above.

Ŧūŉ man vasi▫ā lagai na ḏūkẖā


----------



## kiram (Mar 11, 2010)

Guru Nanak Dev Ji in Raag Aasaa :

ਆਸਾ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੧  ॥ ਏਕ  ਨ  ਭਰੀਆ  ਗੁਣ  ਕਰਿ  ਧੋਵਾ  ॥ ਮੇਰਾ  ਸਹੁ  ਜਾਗੈ  ਹਉ  ਨਿਸਿ  ਭਰਿ  ਸੋਵਾ  ॥੧॥ 
Āsā mėhlā 1. Ėk na bẖarī▫ā guṇ kar ḏẖovā. Merā saho jāgai ha▫o nis bẖar sovā. ||1|| 


ਨਿਸਿ = ਰਾਤ। ਨਿਸਿ ਭਰਿ = ਸਾਰੀ ਰਾਤ, ਸਾਰੀ ਉਮਰ। ਸੋਵਾ = ਮੈਂ (ਮੋਹ ਦੀ ਨੀਂਦ ਵਿਚ) ਸੁੱਤੀ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ ਹਾਂ। ਜਾਗੈ = ਜਾਗਦਾ ਹੈ; ਵਿਕਾਰ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਨੇੜੇ ਨਹੀਂ ਢੁਕਦੇ।੧।

ਮੈਂ ਕਿਸੇ ਸਿਰਫ਼ ਇੱਕ ਔਗੁਣ ਨਾਲ ਲਿੱਬੜੀ ਹੋਈ ਨਹੀਂ ਹਾਂ ਕਿ ਆਪਣੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਗੁਣ ਪੈਦਾ ਕਰ ਕੇ ਉਸ ਇੱਕ ਔਗੁਣ ਨੂੰ ਧੋ ਸਕਾਂ (ਮੇਰੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਤਾਂ ਬੇਅੰਤ ਔਗੁਣ ਹਨ ਕਿਉਂਕਿ) ਮੈਂ ਤਾਂ ਸਾਰੀ ਉਮਰ-ਰਾਤ ਹੀ (ਮੋਹ ਦੀ ਨੀਂਦ ਵਿਚ ਸੁੱਤੀ ਰਹੀ ਹਾਂ, ਤੇ ਮੇਰਾ ਖਸਮ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਜਾਗਦਾ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ (ਉਸ ਦੇ ਨੇੜੇ ਮੋਹ ਢੁਕ ਹੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਸਕਦਾ)।੧। 

ਇਉ  ਕਿਉ  ਕੰਤ  ਪਿਆਰੀ  ਹੋਵਾ  ॥ ਸਹੁ  ਜਾਗੈ  ਹਉ  ਨਿਸ  ਭਰਿ  ਸੋਵਾ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
I▫o ki▫o kanṯ pi▫ārī hovā. Saho jāgai ha▫o nis bẖar sovā. ||1|| rahā▫o. 


ਅਜੇਹੀ ਹਾਲਤ ਵਿਚ ਮੈਂ ਖਸਮ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੂੰ ਕਿਵੇਂ ਪਿਆਰੀ ਲੱਗ ਸਕਦੀ ਹਾਂ? ਖਸਮ ਜਾਗਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਮੈਂ ਸਾਰੀ ਰਾਤ ਸੁੱਤੀ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ ਹਾਂ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

ਆਸ  ਪਿਆਸੀ  ਸੇਜੈ  ਆਵਾ  ॥ ਆਗੈ  ਸਹ  ਭਾਵਾ  ਕਿ  ਨ  ਭਾਵਾ  ॥੨॥ 
Ās pi▫āsī sejai āvā. Āgai sah bẖāvā kė na bẖāvā. ||2|| 


ਪਿਆਸੀ = ਪਿਆਸ ਨਾਲ ਵਿਆਕੁਲ। ਆਸ ਪਿਆਸੀ = ਦੁਨੀਆ ਦੀਆਂ ਆਸਾਂ ਦੀ ਪਿਆਸ ਨਾਲ ਵਿਆਕੁਲ।੨।

ਮੈਂ ਸੇਜ ਤੇ ਆਉਂਦੀ ਹਾਂ (ਮੈਂ ਹਿਰਦੇ-ਸੇਜ ਵਲ ਪਰਤਦੀ ਹਾਂ, ਪਰ ਅਜੇ ਭੀ) ਦੁਨੀਆ ਦੀਆਂ ਆਸਾਂ ਦੀ ਪਿਆਸ ਨਾਲ ਮੈਂ ਵਿਆਕੁਲ ਹਾਂ। (ਅਜੇਹੀ ਆਤਮਕ ਦਸ਼ਾ ਨਾਲ ਕਿਵੇਂ ਯਕੀਨ ਬਣੇ ਕਿ) ਮੈਂ ਖਸਮ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੂੰ ਪਸੰਦ ਆਵਾਂ ਕਿ ਨਾਹ ਪਸੰਦ ਆਵਾਂ।੨।




ਕਿਆ  ਜਾਨਾ  ਕਿਆ  ਹੋਇਗਾ  ਰੀ  ਮਾਈ  ॥ ਹਰਿ  ਦਰਸਨ  ਬਿਨੁ  ਰਹਨੁ  ਨ  ਜਾਈ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
Ki▫ā jānā ki▫ā ho▫igā rī mā▫ī. Har ḏarsan bin rahan na jā▫ī. ||1|| rahā▫o. 


ਹੇ ਮਾਂ! (ਸਾਰੀ ਉਮਰ ਮਾਇਆ ਦੀ ਨੀਂਦ ਵਿਚ ਸੁੱਤੀ ਰਹਿਣ ਕਰ ਕੇ) ਮੈਨੂੰ ਸਮਝ ਨਹੀਂ ਆਉਂਦੀ ਕਿ ਮੇਰਾ ਕੀਹ ਬਣੇਗਾ (ਮੈਨੂੰ ਪਤੀ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਪਰਵਾਨ ਕਰੇਗਾ ਕਿ ਨਹੀਂ, ਪਰ ਹੁਣ) ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਪਤੀ ਦੇ ਦਰਸ਼ਨ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਧਰਵਾਸ ਭੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਬੱਝਦਾ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

ਪ੍ਰੇਮੁ  ਨ  ਚਾਖਿਆ  ਮੇਰੀ  ਤਿਸ  ਨ  ਬੁਝਾਨੀ  ॥ ਗਇਆ  ਸੁ  ਜੋਬਨੁ  ਧਨ  ਪਛੁਤਾਨੀ  ॥੩॥ 
Parem na cẖākẖi▫ā merī ṯis na bujẖānī. Ga▫i▫ā so joban ḏẖan pacẖẖuṯānī. ||3|| 


ਤਿਸ = ਪਿਆਸ, ਮਾਇਆ ਦੀ ਤ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਨਾ। ਧਨ = ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ।੩।
(ਹੇ ਮਾਂ! ਸਾਰੀ ਉਮਰ) ਮੈਂ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਪਤੀ ਦੇ ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਦਾ ਸੁਆਦ ਨ ਚੱਖਿਆ; ਇਸੇ ਕਰਕੇ ਮੇਰੀ ਮਾਇਆ ਵਾਲੀ ਤ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਨਾ (ਦੀ ਅੱਗ) ਨਹੀਂ ਬੁੱਝ ਸਕੀ। ਮੇਰੀ ਜਵਾਨੀ ਲੰਘ ਗਈ ਹੈ, ਹੁਣ ਮੇਰੀ ਜਿੰਦ ਪਛਤਾਵਾ ਕਰ ਰਹੀ ਹੈ।੩। 

ਅਜੈ  ਸੁ  ਜਾਗਉ  ਆਸ  ਪਿਆਸੀ  ॥ ਭਈਲੇ  ਉਦਾਸੀ  ਰਹਉ  ਨਿਰਾਸੀ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
Ajai so jāga▫o ās pi▫āsī. Bẖa▫īle uḏāsī raha▫o nirāsī. ||1|| rahā▫o. 


ਅਜੈ = ਹੁਣ ਭੀ ਜਦੋਂ ਕਿ ਸਰੀਰ ਕਾਇਮ ਹੈ। ਰਹਉ = ਮੈਂ ਰਹਿ ਪਵਾਂ, ਮੈਂ ਹੋ ਜਾਵਾਂ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।
(ਹੇ ਮਾਂ! ਜਵਾਨੀ ਤਾਂ ਲੰਘ ਗਈ ਹੈ, ਪਰ ਅਰਦਾਸ ਕਰ) ਅਜੇ ਭੀ ਮੈਂ ਮਾਇਆ ਦੀਆਂ ਆਸਾਂ ਦੀ ਪਿਆਸ ਵਲੋਂ ਉਪਰਾਮ ਹੋ ਕੇ ਮਾਇਆ ਦੀਆਂ ਆਸਾਂ ਲਾਹ ਕੇ ਜੀਵਨ ਗੁਜ਼ਾਰਾਂ (ਸ਼ਾਇਦ ਮੇਹਰ ਕਰ ਹੀ ਦੇਵੇ)।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

ਹਉਮੈ  ਖੋਇ  ਕਰੇ  ਸੀਗਾਰੁ  ॥ ਤਉ  ਕਾਮਣਿ  ਸੇਜੈ  ਰਵੈ  ਭਤਾਰੁ  ॥੪॥ 
Ha▫umai kẖo▫e kare sīgār. Ŧa▫o kāmaṇ sejai ravai bẖaṯār. ||4|| 


ਖੋਇ = ਨਾਸ ਕਰ ਕੇ। ਸੀਗਾਰੁ = ਆਤਮਕ ਸਿੰਗਾਰ, ਆਤਮਾ ਨੂੰ ਸੁੰਦਰ ਬਨਾਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਉੱਦਮ। ਭਤਾਰੁ = ਖਸਮ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ।੪।
ਜਦੋਂ ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਹਉਮੈ ਗਵਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ ਜਦੋਂ ਜਿੰਦ ਨੂੰ ਸੁੰਦਰ ਬਣਾਨ ਦਾ ਇਹ ਉੱਦਮ ਕਰਦੀ ਹੈ, ਤਦੋਂ ਉਸ ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਨੂੰ ਖਸਮ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਉਸ ਦੀ ਹਿਰਦਾ-ਸੇਜ ਤੇ ਆ ਕੇ ਮਿਲਦਾ ਹੈ।੪। 

ਤਉ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਕੰਤੈ  ਮਨਿ  ਭਾਵੈ  ॥ ਛੋਡਿ  ਵਡਾਈ  ਅਪਣੇ  ਖਸਮ  ਸਮਾਵੈ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥੨੬॥ 
Ŧa▫o Nānak kanṯai man bẖāvai. Cẖẖod vadā▫ī apṇe kẖasam samāvai. ||1|| rahā▫o. ||26|| 


ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਤਦੋਂ ਹੀ ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਖਸਮ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ ਮਨ ਵਿਚ ਚੰਗੀ ਲੱਗਦੀ ਹੈ, ਜਦੋਂ ਮਾਣ-ਵਡਿਆਈ ਛੱਡ ਕੇ ਆਪਣੇ ਖਸਮ ਦੀ ਰਜ਼ਾ ਵਿਚ ਲੀਨ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। ❀ ਨੋਟ: ਆਮ ਤੌਰ ਤੇ ਹਰੇਕ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਵਿਚ ਇਕ ਬੰਦ 'ਰਹਾਉ' ਦਾ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ 'ਰਹਾਉ' ਦਾ ਅਰਥ ਹੈ 'ਠਹਰ ਜਾਓ' ਇਹੀ ਬੰਦ ਹੈ 'ਕੇਂਦਰੀ ਖ਼ਿਆਲ' ਵਾਲਾ। ਇਸ ਸ਼ਬਦ ਵਿਚ ਚਾਰ 'ਰਹਾਉ' ਦੇ ਬੰਦ ਹਨ। ਸ਼ਬਦ ਦੇ ਹਰੇਕ ਬੰਦ ਦੇ ਨਾਲ ਇਕ ਇਕ 'ਰਹਾਉ' ਦਾ ਬੰਦ ਹੈ। ਇਹਨਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਦੇ ਮਨ ਦੀਆਂ ਚਾਰ ਤਰਤੀਬਵਾਰ ਅਵਸਥਾਂ ਦਿੱਤੀਆਂ ਹਨ, ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਵਿਚੋਂ ਲੰਘ ਕੇ ਜੀਵ ਦਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨਾਲ ਮਿਲਾਪ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ: ੧. ਪਛੁਤਾਵਾ, ੨. ਦਰਸ਼ਨ ਦੀ ਤਾਂਘ, ੩. ਵਿਆਕੁਲਤਾ, ੪. ਰਜ਼ਾ ਵਿਚ ਲੀਨਤਾ।



 
Ang. 356-357


YouTube- Bhai Harjinder Singh - Har Darshan Bin Rehan Na Jayee


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 12, 2010)

> *ਹਰਿ  ਆਰਾਧਿ  ਨ  ਜਾਨਾ  ਰੇ  ॥ ਹਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਗੁਰੁ  ਗੁਰੁ  ਕਰਤਾ  ਰੇ  ॥ ਹਰਿ  ਜੀਉ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਪਰਿਓ  ਰਾਮਦਾਸੁ  ॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥
> *
> 
> Har ārāḏẖ na jānā re.Har har gur gur karṯā re.Har jī▫o nām pari▫o Rāmḏās. Rahā▫o.
> ...



ਗੋਂਡ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
गोंड महला ५ ॥ 
Gond mėhlā 5. 
Gond, Fifth Mehl: 

ਗੁਰੂ  ਗੁਰੂ  ਗੁਰੁ  ਕਰਿ  ਮਨ  ਮੋਰ  ॥ 
गुरू गुरू गुरु करि मन मोर ॥ 
Gurū gurū gur kar man mor. 
Chant Guru, Guru, Guru, O my mind. 

ਗੁਰੂ  ਬਿਨਾ  ਮੈ  ਨਾਹੀ  ਹੋਰ  ॥ 
गुरू बिना मै नाही होर ॥ 
Gurū binā mai nāhī hor. 
I have no other than the Guru. 

ਗੁਰ  ਕੀ  ਟੇਕ  ਰਹਹੁ  ਦਿਨੁ  ਰਾਤਿ  ॥ 
गुर की टेक रहहु दिनु राति ॥ 
Gur kī tek rahhu ḏin rāṯ. 
I lean upon the Support of the Guru, day and night. 

ਜਾ  ਕੀ  ਕੋਇ  ਨ  ਮੇਟੈ  ਦਾਤਿ  ॥੧॥ 
जा की कोइ न मेटै दाति ॥१॥ 
Jā kī ko▫e na metai ḏāṯ. ||1|| 
No one can decrease His bounty. ||1|| 

ਗੁਰੁ  ਪਰਮੇਸਰੁ  ਏਕੋ  ਜਾਣੁ  ॥ 
गुरु परमेसरु एको जाणु ॥ 
Gur parmesar eko jāṇ. 
Know that the Guru and the Transcendent Lord are One. 

ਜੋ  ਤਿਸੁ  ਭਾਵੈ  ਸੋ  ਪਰਵਾਣੁ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
जो तिसु भावै सो परवाणु ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Jo ṯis bẖāvai so parvāṇ. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
Whatever pleases Him is acceptable and approved. ||1||Pause|| 

ਗੁਰ  ਚਰਣੀ  ਜਾ  ਕਾ  ਮਨੁ  ਲਾਗੈ  ॥ 
गुर चरणी जा का मनु लागै ॥ 
Gur cẖarṇī jā kā man lāgai. 
One whose mind is attached to the Guru's feet - 

ਦੂਖੁ  ਦਰਦੁ  ਭ੍ਰਮੁ  ਤਾ  ਕਾ  ਭਾਗੈ  ॥ 
दूखु दरदु भ्रमु ता का भागै ॥ 
Ḏūkẖ ḏaraḏ bẖaram ṯā kā bẖāgai. 
his pains, sufferings and doubts run away. 

ਗੁਰ  ਕੀ  ਸੇਵਾ  ਪਾਏ  ਮਾਨੁ  ॥ 
गुर की सेवा पाए मानु ॥ 
Gur kī sevā pā▫e mān. 
Serving the Guru, honor is obtained. 

ਗੁਰ  ਊਪਰਿ  ਸਦਾ  ਕੁਰਬਾਨੁ  ॥੨॥ 
गुर ऊपरि सदा कुरबानु ॥२॥ 
Gur ūpar saḏā kurbān. ||2|| 
I am forever a sacrifice to the Guru. ||2|| 

ਗੁਰ  ਕਾ  ਦਰਸਨੁ  ਦੇਖਿ  ਨਿਹਾਲ  ॥ 
गुर का दरसनु देखि निहाल ॥ 
Gur kā ḏarsan ḏekẖ nihāl. 
Gazing upon the Blessed Vision of the Guru's Darshan, I am exalted. 

ਗੁਰ  ਕੇ  ਸੇਵਕ  ਕੀ  ਪੂਰਨ  ਘਾਲ  ॥ 
गुर के सेवक की पूरन घाल ॥ 
Gur ke sevak kī pūran gẖāl. 
The work of the Guru's servant is perfect. 

ਗੁਰ  ਕੇ  ਸੇਵਕ  ਕਉ  ਦੁਖੁ  ਨ  ਬਿਆਪੈ  ॥ 
गुर के सेवक कउ दुखु न बिआपै ॥ 
Gur ke sevak ka▫o ḏukẖ na bi▫āpai. 
Pain does not afflict the Guru's servant. 

ਗੁਰ  ਕਾ  ਸੇਵਕੁ  ਦਹ  ਦਿਸਿ  ਜਾਪੈ  ॥੩॥ 
गुर का सेवकु दह दिसि जापै ॥३॥ 
Gur kā sevak ḏah ḏis jāpai. ||3|| 
The Guru's servant is famous in the ten directions. ||3|| 

ਗੁਰ  ਕੀ  ਮਹਿਮਾ  ਕਥਨੁ  ਨ  ਜਾਇ  ॥ 
गुर की महिमा कथनु न जाइ ॥ 
Gur kī mahimā kathan na jā▫e. 
The Guru's glory cannot be described. 

ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ  ਗੁਰੁ  ਰਹਿਆ  ਸਮਾਇ  ॥ 
पारब्रहमु गुरु रहिआ समाइ ॥ 
Pārbarahm gur rahi▫ā samā▫e. 
The Guru remains absorbed in the Supreme Lord God. 

ਕਹੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਜਾ  ਕੇ  ਪੂਰੇ  ਭਾਗ  ॥ 
कहु नानक जा के पूरे भाग ॥ 
Kaho Nānak jā ke pūre bẖāg. 
Says Nanak, one who is blessed with perfect destiny - 

ਗੁਰ  ਚਰਣੀ  ਤਾ  ਕਾ  ਮਨੁ  ਲਾਗ  ॥੪॥੬॥੮॥ 
गुर चरणी ता का मनु लाग ॥४॥६॥८॥ 
Gur cẖarṇī ṯā kā man lāg. ||4||6||8|| 
his mind is attached to the Guru's feet. ||4||6||8||


----------

